# True Blood # 8: The Fourth Man in the Fire/Oct 2008



## Truth Seeker (Oct 27, 2008)

*The Fourth Man in the Fire*



Writers:Alexander Woo

Director:Michael Lehmann

Stars:Michael Raymond-James (Rene Lenier)
Carrie Preston (Arlene Fowler)
Nelsan Ellis (Lafayette Reynolds)
Rutina Wesley (Tara Thornton)
Ryan Kwanten (Jason Stackhouse)
Sam Trammell (Sam Merlotte)
Alexander Skarsgard (Eric Northman)
Stephen Moyer (Bill Compton)
Anna Paquin (Sookie Stackhouse)

Recurring Role:Jim Parrack (Hoyt Fortenberry)
William Sanderson (Sheriff Bud Dearborne)

Sookie braces herself for more tragedy. Tara thinks of a new approach with dealing with her anger by adopting a similar therapy to Lettie Mae. Amy charms a crowd showing a darker side to Jason after the V juice runs out. Bill persuades Sookie into helping Eric using her gifts to catch criminals.​


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 27, 2008)

Very good episode. Anna is looking better and better in those outfits.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Oct 27, 2008)

Quite good indeed. Also, Bill is so a sophisticated Gangrel 

I found that Alexander Skarsgard seemed more comfortable and relaxed in his role this time around. Plus he is a Sheriff, hehe, while I am sure it is not any real connection/reason it is fun for me to spot things that work similar in Vampire like Sheriff being a actual title in Vampire hierarchy.


----------

